# AMBrc Decoder Question



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Got a weird one for guys who are using the AMB system (for personal transponders) 

Local track purchased a USED AMBrc decoder from a track/store in PA.

Hooked it up to their laptop via USB, and the USB won't recognize it.

(WINDOWS AUTOSCORE Program - USB Drivers downloaded and installed)

To verify the computer was ok, I hooked MY decoder to their computer. (Same type decoder, but mine's about 3 years older) 

My decoder works fine on their computer.

.. I then tried the stores decoder on MY scoring computer...and it works fine on MY computer (with the USB)

The decoder 'auto recognizes' on my USB, but on their USB it shows a Hardware Error/Hardware Not Recognized. 

anyone ever have similar concern?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You can try going into the Device Manager (via Control Panel) and delete the errored device. Reboot the computer and plug in the decoder again. What can happen is if the device is plugged in before the drivers are installed you can get that error and it is difficult to get rid of.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks Hank - That's worth a try...

The thing that is really weird is the LHS's computer recognized MY AMB decoder just fine...I would think they would recognize the same.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

That is wierd.... maybe each unit as a unique ID number or something. Make sure the USB cable is good.


----------



## gatorrevo (Jun 3, 2008)

swtour said:


> Got a weird one for guys who are using the AMB system (for personal transponders)
> 
> Local track purchased a USED AMBrc decoder from a track/store in PA.
> 
> ...


I've run into similar problems with the old AMB20 system when we 'upgraded' to a newer/free desktop at the track i used to run. I ended up buying a slotted USB PCI card and all worked fine with that. 
Certain USB drivers just don't play with that thing.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

There are a few version of Firmware for the AMBrc decoder.

I had lots of issues using USB with the decoder.
Very little issues ussing the serial port.

Nothing worse for a race director than timming issues.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

TRES! Long time no see! Glad to see you're still around and kicking


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

I'm still here.....
Never leave S&S for to long...I mean Hobbytalk..

How you doing?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Still kickin'.... what else can I say? :lol:


----------

